# Moving to Georgia



## Jcoplin (Dec 29, 2012)

My family and I are being relocated to Ga and my wife and I are both concealed carriers in Nc. We are wanting to get our ccw in Ga. We were just wondering if anyone could help us figure out how to get one here in Ga? I have been reading and I don't see anything about having to take a concealed carry class but everyone offers the class. In NC we had to take the class in order to obtain the permit. So do we have to take the class or not? Also I don't see anything about length of time you have to be a resident of a certain county or even the state of Ga before you can apply. In Nc it carries by county. Where we lived you had to live there for a year before you could even apply for just a regular pistol permit. So are there time restrictions? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you tried the Georgia State Police website or perhaps calling them with your questions? I would give that a try.


----------

